# Looking for advice - newbie



## JeffReigns (Apr 1, 2012)

Where do I start...

First off, I'm new here. My name is Jeff. I'm a runner at heart, but recently I was diagnosed with a stress fracture thats pretty much gonna keep me from running for about another month. I decided while riding the stationary bike that biking outside would probably be a lot more fun than doing it sitting still. So started my research...

To make a long story short, I decided I want to do road biking. The more I read the more excited about it I get. Like most people today I'm on a pretty strict budget. I'd like to spend no more than $500-$600. I might be willing to go higher for the right deal, but I'd honestly prefer to spend less if possible.

My dilemma is this... I found a pretty decent deal on a craigslist bike (02 Giant OCR2) for 300 bucks. My concern with this is that if it fits me decently, how are the components going to be for being 10 years old? Its Tiagra, but what should I expect? Would this be a good deal?

Another thing I've considered is going the LBS route(I have been to 2 so far) and buying a lower end Trek, like a 1.1 or something along those lines. I'm trying to hold out for something used at a great price, but it seems like everything I find thats even somewhat okay is out of my price range.

I will be visiting a few other bike shops toward the end of next week. Is there anything I should be on the lookout for? I'm pretty much open to anything that isn't going to fall apart... Fuji, Felt, Trek, Giant, Cannondale, Specialized, etc...

Thanks for your time guys. I've actually been reading around on this forum for a few days but just got around to joining. Hopefully I'll be around a lot in the future.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My advice is to go the LBS route. If not for the bike purchase itself, at least opt for a standard fitting (~$50) so that you can then focus on bikes not only in your price range, but also that will suite your sizing/ fit requirements (very important).

Re: that Giant, like most other CL (or similar) bikes, it's over priced. The bike sold new in '02 for $750, so it's not worth $300 10 years later. Depending on condition, _maybe_ $150-$200, but that's ballpark.

BikePedia - 2002 Giant OCR-2 Complete Bicycle

One potential problem with buying bikes of that (or later) vintage is that the shifters may be well worn (or worse), and the price of comparable replacements will close to double your investment in the bike. In most instances, not worth it, IMO.

That['s not to say there aren't decent deals on used bikes. There are, but (depending on locale) it takes some time and effort to find them, then beat others to make a deal. Even then, you're on your own for sizing/ fit as well as mechanical assessment, unless you know someone knowledgeable to bring along. 

If you're serious about getting into road riding, I think it would be worth it (long term) to up your budget and do this the 'right' way. That being, shop for reputable shops while shopping for bikes, chose the one that you like best and feel most comfortable with (that also sells some makes/ models you're interested in), gets sized/ fitted, head out on some test rides and whittle the field from there. 

BTW, FWIW I'd get the Trek 1.1 before that Giant. You'd get all the value added services LBS's offer, a warranty and post purchase discounts on accessories, tune ups and most likely tweaks to fit.


----------



## JeffReigns (Apr 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> My advice is to go the LBS route. If not for the bike purchase itself, at least opt for a standard fitting (~$50) so that you can then focus on bikes not only in your price range, but also that will suite your sizing/ fit requirements (very important).
> 
> Re: that Giant, like most other CL (or similar) bikes, it's over priced. The bike sold new in '02 for $750, so it's not worth $300 10 years later. Depending on condition, _maybe_ $150-$200, but that's ballpark.
> 
> ...


Hmm, the LBS I went to the other day wanted to charge me $100 for a fitting... Either way, I really would like to go LBS route but at the same time it seems like all I've run across are either basic basic bikes like the 1.1 that I could afford, or I end up seeing nicer bikes like the Specialized Allez for 700ish. Is it unrealistic to expect something more than Sora in my budget? I mean, I know that anything 105+ is probably a little unrealistic but I'd at least like to have Tiagra.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

A good reason to buy from the LBS is to get a bike that works and will keep working for years. The bikes you mention are all good makes, with major changes in cost from components.

The local bike club might be able to turn you on to some good deals. Please be cautious on CL and eBay. If it seems too good to be true it probably is a scam.

The LBSs may also have some consignment bikes but you probably wont get much warranty service on those.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JeffReigns said:


> Hmm, the LBS I went to the other day wanted to charge me $100 for a fitting... Either way, I really would like to go LBS route but at the same time it seems like all I've run across are either basic basic bikes like the 1.1 that I could afford, or I end up seeing nicer bikes like the Specialized Allez for 700ish. Is it unrealistic to expect something more than Sora in my budget? I mean, I know that anything 105+ is probably a little unrealistic but I'd at least like to have Tiagra.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


The price of a standard fitting is going to vary some by region. In my locale, you can get one for less than $100, but large metropolis is most likely going to cost more. Like anything else, if this is the route you want to take, shop around, because the alternative is you'll be guessing on sizing if you buy used or online. And oftentimes there are hidden expenses with both of those options. 

Re: you expectations, given your price range, you're somewhat below 'entry level' if buying new, so I think you have to decide what's a priority to you. Buying online you _might_ manage to get Tiagra shifters, but they won't make you a better (or faster) rider like a good fit will - and you can't test ride the bike before purchasing. Buying used you can at least self assess fit, but unless you know something about the mechanics of bikes, you're gambling the bike will prove reliable. Buying new from a LBS offers many safeguards, but costs more. So, some things to consider....


----------



## JeffReigns (Apr 1, 2012)

velocanman said:


> A good reason to buy from the LBS is to get a bike that works and will keep working for years. The bikes you mention are all good makes, with major changes in cost from components.
> 
> The local bike club might be able to turn you on to some good deals. Please be cautious on CL and eBay. If it seems too good to be true it probably is a scam.
> 
> The LBSs may also have some consignment bikes but you probably wont get much warranty service on those.


While warranty service is important to me, I have to ask, how will me moving from state to state affect it? My girlfriend is a travel nurse and we move every 13 weeks.

I do think I'm gonna say forget CL and just go with a LBS. Like I said, I have about 6-8 I'm gonna check out in the coming week so hopefully I'll have a much better idea at that time.


----------



## JeffReigns (Apr 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> The price of a standard fitting is going to vary some by region. In my locale, you can get one for less than $100, but large metropolis is most likely going to cost more. Like anything else, if this is the route you want to take, shop around, because the alternative is you'll be guessing on sizing if you buy used or online. And oftentimes there are hidden expenses with both of those options.
> 
> Re: you expectations, given your price range, you're somewhat below 'entry level' if buying new, so I think you have to decide what's a priority to you. Buying online you _might_ manage to get Tiagra shifters, but they won't make you a better (or faster) rider like a good fit will - and you can't test ride the bike before purchasing. Buying used you can at least self assess fit, but unless you know something about the mechanics of bikes, you're gambling the bike will prove reliable. Buying new from a LBS offers many safeguards, but costs more. So, some things to consider....


Like I stated in my previous post, I think I'm gonna stay away from buying online/CL. The only thing that bothers me about pulling the trigger on something like a 1.1 is the fact that its so low end, I know I'm not going to get much out of trading/selling it vs. what I actually paid. I'm afraid that in a years time I'll outgrow something lesser than Tiagra. I know its not high end, but I never hear anyone really talking up Sora/2200.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JeffReigns said:


> *While warranty service is important to me, I have to ask, how will me moving from state to state affect it? *My girlfriend is a travel nurse and we move every 13 weeks.
> 
> I do think I'm gonna say forget CL and just go with a LBS. Like I said, I have about 6-8 I'm gonna check out in the coming week so hopefully I'll have a much better idea at that time.


The terms of any bicycle warranty I've ever read state that warranty service has to be performed at an authorized dealer. Similar to car warranties, it doesn't have to be done at the dealer where purchased. Just hang on to all your paperwork.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JeffReigns said:


> Like I stated in my previous post, I think I'm gonna stay away from buying online/CL. The only thing that bothers me about pulling the trigger on something like a 1.1 is the fact that its so low end, I know I'm not going to get much out of trading/selling it vs. what I actually paid. I'm afraid that in a years time I'll outgrow something lesser than Tiagra. I know its not high end, but I never hear anyone really talking up Sora/2200.


I understand your points, and you have to do what's right for you. But fact is, _any_ bike loses about 1/3 it's value almost immediately. They aren't investments and they aren't jewels. They're meant to be used/ ridden.

Given your position, I'd consider this first bike an entry into the world of road riding. A minimal investment to be used for a year or two, because if you stay with this, like most of us, no matter what your first bike is, there will be a second! :thumbsup: 

As far as 2300/ Sora groupsets are concerned, my advice is to go ride a few. There are many recreational riders that log many thousands of miles on these groups, with nary a complaint.


----------



## JeffReigns (Apr 1, 2012)

Hopefully I'll get to try some out this week then!

I really appreciate the help you guys have given me thus far.


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv (Mar 18, 2012)

Just throwing my two cents in here - I recently bought my own first road bike in the past week (2012 Raleigh Revenio 2.0) and it's got a Sora groupset. I'm a total newbie so maybe I just don't know any better, but hey, the bike shifts when I want it to. It works for me, and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## JeffReigns (Apr 1, 2012)

TwntyOneTwlv said:


> Just throwing my two cents in here - I recently bought my own first road bike in the past week (2012 Raleigh Revenio 2.0) and it's got a Sora groupset. I'm a total newbie so maybe I just don't know any better, but hey, the bike shifts when I want it to. It works for me, and I'm loving it so far.


Congrats on your new bike! I didn't really know much about Raleigh but it seems like they make a few bikes in my price range as well, I'll definitely have to check them out. I guess it all comes down to the fact that all I've been doing is reading, I need to get out there and actually try some of this stuff.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JeffReigns said:


> ... all I've been doing is reading, I need to get out there and actually try some of this stuff.


Absolutely. Reading/ researching/ garnering opinions is all a part of the process, but ultimately you have to get out, talk to some LBS folks about your price range, intended uses/ goals and ride some bikes. 

Besides the fact that they're fun, test rides expose noobs to the different offerings and (in most instances) help them decide on their preferences. Better shops recognize the importance of 'hands on' time and promote test rides, so something to watch for.

BTW, Raleigh are fine bikes, and the Revenio 1.0 sells in the mid-600's, so it might be worth a look.
Raleigh Bicycles Revenio 1.0


----------



## JeffReigns (Apr 1, 2012)

So after some browsing around I've found a Diamondback Podium 2 that sits well into my budget(although it is online). Now obviously I'd need to be sure about the sizing and stuff if I were to go this route at all, however I've been having trouble finding any reviews of this bike beyond the website its on. From what I see it seems like they're a legit brand and everything but does anyone here have any experience with their newer stuff?


----------

